# clutch problem



## 92 nissan 240 (Jun 10, 2005)

I have a 92 coupe that i have recently purchased. When i first drove it it would go about 5 miles and then the clutch was acting like it was slipping very bad!!After i couldnt go any farther i pulled over and let it sit for about 20 min.I proceded to make it home.I replaced the master cylinder and the clutch.That seemed to correct the problem.It has a grind goin in to 2nd gear .Now it seems that if you release the pedal slowly it wants to shake like a mofo like it doesnt want to go forward but once you release the pedal all the way it goes ..I havent replaced the slave yet. does anyone have any suggestions on what i should be lookin at next or have over looked. thanks....


----------

